# Celebrity Death List 2021



## martryn (Dec 8, 2020)

Well, gents, we missed a real opportunity in 2020.  Everybody fucking died.  If you lived through 2020, what the fuck is 2021 gonna be able to do to you, right?  Read this morning that Israel has come out and verified that we have, indeed, been contacted by a sentient alien species and we are jointly working with them on an underground Mars base, so... maybe that is 2021's disaster? 

It's time to play *Celebrity Death List (2021 Edition)!*

The rules are simple, and anyone with a forum account can sign up and play.  You can rank ten celebrities off the top of your head and be done with the thread in five minutes, or you can spend literal hours researching obscure celebrities and their health, habits, and occupational hazards and then post regularly as the year winds down every time someone coughs on a red carpet.  I personally think the game is more fun with lots of interaction, but most members of the forums are boring fucks, so my expectations are at an all time low.

If you don't want to talk about famous people dying, *fuck off*.  You don't have to post in the thread at all.  I don't post in... well... any threads anymore because no one gives a shit about martryn's opinion, and martryn doesn't give a shit about yours.


Anthony Bourdain, do you care that people played games with your life?
No? 
Yeah, I didn't think so.  You can't care.  You're fucking dead. 

*Rules*​Pick 10 celebrities that you think might die during the course of 2021.  Compose a nice, ordered list of the celebrities using something resembling the formatting that I will shortly provide.  Post that shit.  The end.  I will literally do all the hard work throughout the remainder of the year.  It would be nice if you popped in every now and then and said hello, but... we already established that you suck.

Lists need to be submitted before the start of 2021.  I am currently in American Central Time, but I might be moving to New York state before the New Years, and I'm basing this game on where I'm geographically located.

Formatting: 
*#. Celebrity Name; Description of Who They Are (DOB)*

Here is my list that I posted back for the 2019 game, which I can't recall if we ever did final scoring of, but I am fairly certain I won:


martryn said:


> 1. Leah Bracknell (1964): Yoga Instructor
> 2. Johnny Clegg (1953): The White Zulu
> 3. Shane MacGowan (1957): Nipple Erector
> 4. John McCririck (1940): Disgusting Horse Lover
> ...




Holy shit, martryn.  That's a fucking 50% success rate, you Angel of Death. ​_Scoring _
You score points by subtracting the celebrities age-at-death from 100.  The younger a celebrity is when they die, the more points you score.  Alex Trebek was worth 20 points.  Chadwick Boseman was worth 57.  Celebrities over 100 years old are worth nothing.  Queen Elizabeth is likely not a good bet right now.

There is a strategy to picking your celebs.  You can bet on lots of young, reckless Paul Walker or Amy Winehouse types and hope that you win the lottery.  One Amy Winehouse might get your first place honors.  Or you can bet on more "sure deals", like the aforementioned Queen Elizabeth, Emperor Akihito, etc.  But be careful.  Prince Phillip might not make it through the year, but if he makes it into July then he's not worth any points anymore.   It's best to mix your bag. 

Every list needs to be unique.  You can share celebrities, but there must be list differences, and then, in the case of ties, first we'll break it with the number of deaths, and then with the person that posted their list first.  I limited the list similarity at 40% in the past.  This means that your list can not have more than 4 celebrities in common with any other single list.

Also, I am only going to do legwork for players that are going to send me a complete list of 10.  If you can't even be bothered to give me ten names, then I won't be scoring your list or putting you in the files.

_Rules Clarifications:_
1.  No murdering the celebrities.  We are bystanders in this game of life.  Like other forms of sports betting, we don't influence the game as it is being played.  If I find out that you *murdered* a celebrity (in the game) then I will disqualify you.  And also push for a forum ban, just to be on the safe side. 

2.  Going a step further, no hired kilers, hitmen, or assassins allowed, either.  That's still pretty much illegal, guys.

3.  Once the game begins, no editing the post with your list in it.  If I see a post with an edit date post-2021, that member is disqualified.  Get your list in, finalize it, and leave it alone.

4.  A celebrity is considered as such if and only if they have their own individual Wikipedia page dedicated to them.  Technically that means that George Floyd and Derek Chauvin are both celebrities.  Patty Andrews of the famous boogie-woogie singing group The Andrews Sisters, famous in the 30's and 40's, was not.  No editing the DOB on Wikipedia pages, or creating Wikipedia pages just to put a "celebrity" on your list.  That's also grounds for disqualification. 


Sorry, Patty.​
5.  Celebrities only count as *dead* if they remain *dead*.  If they get resuscitated or whatever, it doesn't count.  Zombie and vampire celebrities, if they exist, are already dead and don't score points, regardless of when they might get staked or shot in the head.  I'm not sure I need to say that or not, but did I mention that *ISRAEL CLAIMS THAT THERE ARE FUCKING ALIENS!*

6.  Only real celebrities count.  No animal celebrities, inanimate celebrities (Wilson the Volleyball or Siri the Virtual Assistant), or fictional celebrities (Homer Simpson or The Jolly Green Giant).  We're talking people.  Real people.  Fucking anime nerds...

7.  The only deaths that count are the ones that happen and are verified in 2021.  If you submit a list and a celebrity on it dies Dec 31st at 11 PM and the news doesn't get out until Jan 1st, tough shit.  You are disqualified for not giving me 10 names.  Same thing happens at the end of 2021?  Sorry.  Game was scored.  You got cheated the same way 75% of the 1919 Chicago White Sox team was cheated out of a championship.  

8.  No underaged celebrities, which means 18 where I'm from.  They have to be 18 before the start of 2021 to qualify.  Max and Harvey Mills, twin brothers of British X-Factor fame, don't count because they don't have individual Wikipedia pages; haven't you been fucking listening?  

9.  Celebrities that are slated to die because they are on death row don't count.  It takes all the sport out of it, old chap.  So if you're already thinking ahead to scoring 35 easy points in 2022 from Romell Broom, sorry to burst your bubble.  Feel free to put celebrity terrorists on your list, though.  I guess it isn't murder if you personally kill someone that the US government already wants dead but haven't pulled it off yet.

I am here to answer any questions you might have and to clarify the rules.  Suggestions to improve the game will likely be ignored.  Objections to the game will be met with emphatic boos and hisses.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## martryn (Dec 8, 2020)

*This year's players*








*The Scoreboard*
martryn - 91 points
T-Pein - 7 points
Capt. Autismo - 7 points
Alwaysmind - 1 point
Everyone else - 0 points​*The Play-by-Play*
January 7th: Baseball Hall-of-Famer, two time World Series manager, and two times Manager of the Year Tommy Lasorda passed away from heart troubles at the age of 93.  He was, at the time, the oldest living Hall-of-Famer, a title I believe is now held by Willie Mays.  T-Pein scores 7 points.

January 27th: Cloris Leachman, the most nominated (w/ 22) and tied for most wins (8 or 9) actress in Emmy history, died at 94 from old age.  She won Emmys for her work in both The Mary Tyler Moore show and Malcolm in the Middle, and an Academy Award for The Last Picture Show.  Capt. Autismo scores 6 points.

February 5th: Professional boxer, most famous for defeating Muhammad Ali and stealing Ali's heavyweight title, Leon Spinks died at 67 from prostate cancer.  Spinks was also a gold medalist in the 1976 Summer Olympics.  With Spinks dead, the only man to have defeated Ali that is still alive is Larry Holmes, who went 48 matches without losing before being defeated, ironically enough, by Michael Spinks, Leon Spinks' brother.  martryn scores 33 points.

February 10th: Goalkeeper  William David "Dai" Davies of Swansea City, Everton, Wrexham, and Tranmere Rovers died of pancreatic cancer at the age of 72.  His post-footballing life was also interesting, as he was a literal druid, very Welsh, and owned a bookstore and herbal remedy centre.  martryn scores 28 more points.

February 17th: Radio show personality Rush Limbaugh, host of the aptly named _Rush Limbaugh Show_ for over 30 years, died at the age of 70 from lung cancer.  An often times incendiary figure (due to hosting a three hour radio show for literal decades and getting paid to talk politics), Limbaugh was nonetheless a major player in American Conservatism.  He leaves martryn a final gift of 30 points.
​*Our Celebrities*
 - T-Pein
 - Worm Juice
 - Alwaysmind
 - Worm Juice
 - Capt. Autismo
 - Worm Juice
 - T-Pein, Capt. Autismo, Alwaysmind
 - Mider T
 - Mider T, T-Pein
 - martryn
 - Alwaysmind
 - martryn
 - Utopia Realm
 - Mider T
 - martryn
 - Utopia Realm
 - T-Pein
 - Utopia Realm
 - T-Pein
 - T-Pein
 - Utopia Realm
 - Utopia Realm
 - T-Pein
 - Utopia Realm
 - Utopia Realm
 - Utopia Realm
 - Alwaysmind
 - Capt. Autismo
 - Mider T
 - Mider T
 - Worm Juice
 - Capt. Autismo
 - Mider T
 - T-Pein
 -  Capt. Autismo
 - martryn
 - Capt. Autismo
 - martryn
 - Worm Juice
- Worm Juice
 - T-Pein, Worm Juice
 - Utopia Realm
 - Alwaysmind
 - martryn
 - Alwaysmind
 - Mider T
 - Mider T, Capt. Autismo
 - martryn
 - Alwaysmind
 - Mider T
 - Worm Juice
 - Capt. Autismo
 - Alwaysmind
 - martryn
 - martryn
 - Capt. Autismo
 - Worm Juice, Alwaysmind
 - Mider T
 - Utopia Realm
 - Alwaysmind
 - martryn
 - T-Pein, Capt. Autismo


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2020)

1. *Ozzy Osbourne*, Prince of Darkness (December 3, 1948)
2. *Keith Richards*, cocaine extraordinaire (December 18, 1943)
3. *Willie Nelson*, weed extraordinaire (April 29, 1933)
4. *Jeff Bridges*, opinion man (December 4, 1949)
5. *Kim Jong-un*, fat kimchi dictator (January 8, 1982)
6. *Kim Yo-jong*, his sister (September 26, 1987)
7. *Steven Tyler*, the Demon of Screamin (March 26, 1948)
8. *Angela Lansbury*, Dame of Hollywood (October 16, 1925)
9. *Tim Curry*, hot dog doctor (April 19, 1946)
10. *Jimmy Carter*, peanut farmer (October 1, 1924)


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 9, 2020)

1. Tommy Lasorda - dodgers skipper.
2. Joe Biden - "president elect"
3. Ric Flair - Nature boy,  wrestler 
3. Clint Eastwood - Actor
4. Francis - The pope
5. Ghislaine Maxwell - socialite
6. 6ix9ine - Rapper / snitch
7. Jimmy Carter - ex president
8. Betty white - Actress
9. Placido Domingo - Singer
10. Larry King - TV Host

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 9, 2020)

I always read this as "Celebrity Death Match"  

And oh shit it's martryn.

Not in btw.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## martryn (Dec 9, 2020)

Not in?  We're all-in, as it were, BlueDemon.  There's no fucking backing out now.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2020)

@Raiden @Capt. Autismo @The Immortal WatchDog

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Dec 9, 2020)

Sounds fun, I'll play.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> @Raiden @Capt. Autismo @The Immortal WatchDog



lmao.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2020)

@Blade @RemChu @Gunners


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2020)

BIg novelist passed today:


----------



## martryn (Dec 14, 2020)

Raiden said:


> BIg novelist passed today:



Holy shit.  He died the same day as my Papa.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## martryn (Dec 14, 2020)

I haven't read any John Le Carre, but I am familiar with his work, and he is on my list of authors to read.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2020)

@shit @Great Potato @Utopia Realm


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Im in





Capt. Autismo said:


> Sounds fun, I'll play.


Don't forget to make your lists.  You too @Cardboard Tube Knight and @Le Male Absolu


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 21, 2020)

Damn, I hardly know any celebrities atm. Gimme a day or two and I'll throw some sorta funny list together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Damn, I hardly know any celebrities atm. Gimme a day or two and I'll throw some sorta funny list together.


Luckily you don't need to know celebrities, just their names.


----------



## martryn (Dec 21, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Damn, I hardly know any celebrities atm. Gimme a day or two and I'll throw some sorta funny list together.



Yep, do as much or as little research as you want.  If you derive pleasure from winning, that's great.  If you just want to talk about people dying all year, which is what we all want to do anyways, the lists are just a convenient excuse.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Dec 27, 2020)

Ozzy Osbourne (1948):Musician
Betty White (1922):Actress
Bob Barker (1923):Game Show Host
Cloris Leachman(1926):Actress
Lindsay Lohan(1986):Actress
Charlie Sheen(1965):Actor
Caitlyn Jenner(1949):Television Personality
Bruce Springsteen(1949):Musician
Joe Biden(1942): politician
Stephan King(1947):Book Author

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2020)

Alright update your lists guy! And make yours @Vandal Savage


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 28, 2020)

Robert De Niro     (Actor, 1943)
Anothony Hopkins   (Actor, 1937)
Russel Crowe       (Actor, 1964)
Christopher Walken (Actor, 1943)
Jodie Foster       (Actress, 1962)
Michael Douglas    (Actor, 1944)
Janet Jackson      (Songwriter, 1966)
Harrison Ford      (Actor, 1942)
Julianne Moore     (Actress, 1960)
Helen Hunt         (Actress, 1963)


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2020)

@Alwaysmind @makeoutparadise @Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 29, 2020)

This is too far for even my tastes   


..I'll have my list ready soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2020)

I'll probably post a list tomorrow.  Edit it maybe on the 31st, depending on if I am awake to do so.  

These games don't attract the attention they used to back when the forums were full of fun people.


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2020)

My list is done, but it contains a lot of gems, so I am going to hold off on posting it until I get to New York.  I leave tomorrow and drive for 21 hours straight, then have to unpack my car and move into my apartment, set up my computer, and make sure my internet is working, so...

Actually, I might just post it tonight.


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2020)

1. Leon Spinks (1953): Boxer
2. Shane MacGowan (1957): Pogue and Pope
3. Dick Cheney (1941): Quail Hunter
4. David Crosby (1941): Byrd
5.  Tom Smith (1971): Loosehead Prop
6. Pervez Musharraf (1943): Not on Death Row
7. Tom Parker (1988): Wanted
8. James Whale (1951): Podcast Host
9. Rush Limbaugh (1951): Another Radio Personality
10. Dai Davies (1948): It's Called Soccer, Dammit


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 30, 2020)

martryn said:


> 1. Leon Spinks (1953): Boxer
> 2. Shane MacGowan (1957): Pogue and Pope
> 3. Dick Cheney (1941): Quail Hunter
> 4. David Crosby (1941): Byrd
> ...


@T-Pein™ looks like some one wants to kill rush.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2020)

martryn said:


> My list is done, but it contains a lot of gems, so I am going to hold off on posting it until I get to New York.  I leave tomorrow and drive for 21 hours straight, then have to unpack my car and move into my apartment, set up my computer, and make sure my internet is working, so...
> 
> Actually, I might just post it tonight.


Wait you're moving from one "New" state to another?


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Dec 30, 2020)

martryn said:


> 1. Leon Spinks (1953): Boxer
> 2. Shane MacGowan (1957): Pogue and Pope
> 3. Dick Cheney (1941): Quail Hunter
> 4. David Crosby (1941): Byrd
> ...


You didn't tell me I could be a smart ass with my descriptions.


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 30, 2020)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Ozzy Osbourne (1948):Musician
> Betty White (1922):Actress
> Bob Barker (1923):Game Show Host
> Cloris Leachman(1926):Actress
> ...



He just became president lol but seriously why Sheen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 30, 2020)

Fallen Angel said:


> @T-Pein™ looks like some one wants to kill rush.



He is gonna die soon, we all kinda know... Sad!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Dec 30, 2020)

Arnold Schwarzenegger, July 30, 1947
Jeff Bezos, January 12, 1964
Ghislaine Maxwell, 25 December 1961
George R. R. Martin, September 20, 1948
Lana Wachowski, June 21, 1965
Donald J. Trump, June 14, 1946
Emmanuel Macron, December 21, 1977
Brigitte Bardot, 28 September 1934
Adele, May 5, 1988
Ali Khamenei, April 19, 1939

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 30, 2020)

Worm Juice said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger, July 30, 1947
> Jeff Bezos, January 12, 1964
> Ghislaine Maxwell, 25 December 1961
> George R. R. Martin, September 20, 1948
> ...


No you wont we still need Last GOT volume you want to kill of his hiatus novel . He made us wait for over decade its running joke in reddit.

But why Adele ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 30, 2020)

Fallen Angel said:


> No you wont we still need Last GOT volume you want to kill of his hiatus novel . He made us wait for over decade its running joke in reddit.
> 
> But why Adele ?



Im surprised she is in her 30's,
Thought she was much older.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 30, 2020)

1. Tommy Lasorda - Sep 22, 1927 (age 93)  / dodgers skipper.
2. Joe Biden -  Nov 20, 1942 (age 78) /  "president elect"
3. Ric Flair -  Feb 25, 1949 (age 71) /  Nature boy,  wrestler
3. Clint Eastwood -  May 31, 1930 (age 90) /  Actor
4. Francis -  Dec 17, 1936 (age 84) /  The pope
5. Ghislaine Maxwell - Dec 25, 1961 (age 59) /  socialite
6. 6ix9ine -   May 08, 1996 (age 24) / Rapper & snitch
7. Jimmy Carter -  Oct 01, 1924 (age 96) / ex president
8. Betty white -  Jan 17, 1922 (age 98) / Actress
9. Placido Domingo -  Jan 21, 1941 (age 79) / Singer
10. Larry King -  Nov 19, 1933 (age 87) / TV Host


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 30, 2020)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2020)

@Utopia Realm @Go D. Usopp @Adamant soul


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2020)

A couple hours to finish your lists! @pfft


----------



## pfft (Dec 31, 2020)

Mider T said:


> A couple hours to finish your lists! @pfft


Ok let me think of all these celebs and hope they die for the grand prize ... what’s the prize?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2020)

pfft said:


> Ok let me think of all these celebs and hope they die for the grand prize ... what’s the prize?


A chance to beat Marty for bragging rights.

And sparkles or some shit @Raiden


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2020)

Mider T said:


> A chance to beat Marty for bragging rights.
> 
> And sparkles or some shit @Raiden



sadly I don’t think we have access to sparkles due to the forum upgrade. Will double check.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2020)

@~Gesy~ @Legend @Francyst  make your lists.


----------



## Francyst (Dec 31, 2020)

1. martryn (1988): Witch
2. martryn (1988): Witch
3. martryn (1988): Witch
4. martryn (1988): Witch
5. martryn (1988): Witch
6. martryn (1988): Witch
7. martryn (1988): Witch
8. martryn (1988): Witch
9. martryn (1988): Witch
10. martryn (1988): Witch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## martryn (Jan 1, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> You didn't tell me I could be a smart ass with my descriptions.



I didn't say you couldn't. 



Mider T said:


> Wait you're moving from one "New" state to another?



Yeah, better job, better pay, better apartment...

It's just a better set-up for me.  I am now a resident of the Hudson River Valley.  Which, according to Tinder, is less than 40 miles from NYC, which was a great disappointment to all the matches I made last night when I arrived.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## martryn (Jan 1, 2021)

Francyst said:


> 1. martryn (1988): Witch
> 2. martryn (1988): Witch
> 3. martryn (1988): Witch
> 4. martryn (1988): Witch
> ...



I don't know who that is.  But, I was here first.  He'll have to change his name.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 1, 2021)

martryn said:


> Well, gents, we missed a real opportunity in 2020.  Everybody fucking died.  If you lived through 2020, what the fuck is 2021 gonna be able to do to you, right?  Read this morning that Israel has come out and verified that we have, indeed, been contacted by a sentient alien species and we are jointly working with them on an underground Mars base, so... maybe that is 2021's disaster?
> 
> It's time to play *Celebrity Death List (2021 Edition)!*
> 
> ...


Shoot' I forgot to send in my list.


----------



## martryn (Jan 1, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Shoot' I forgot to send in my list.



Fuck it.  Submit it.  I haven't updated the second post yet, so I'll give you a few days to get things in.  Rules are meant to be broken.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 1, 2021)

1. Donald Trump (Ex-American President, June 14, 1946 (age 74 years)
2. Joe Biden (American President, November 20, 1942 (age 78 years)
3. nancy pelosi (American politican, March 26, 1940 (age 80 years)
4. Bill Murray (American actor, September 21, 1950 (age 70 years)
5. Mick Jagger (Singer, 26 July 1943 (age 77)
6. Roger Waters (Singer, September 6, 1943 (age 77 years)
7. Bernadette Chirac (wife of French President Jacques Chirac,  May 18, 1933 (age 87 years)
8. Martin Scheen (Actor, August 3, 1940 (age 80)
9. Akihito, (Japenese Emperor, 23 December 1933)
10. Mike Myers ( Actor, age 57 years)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 2, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Shoot' I forgot to send in my list.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jan 2, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Donald Trump



he will live forever just to trigger you and ruin your list.


----------



## martryn (Jan 2, 2021)

The Iranians said he'll be assassinated in the next few weeks.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 2, 2021)

Man, Larry King was hospitalized for Covid. I forgot he existed.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 2, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Man, Larry King was hospitalized for Covid. I forgot he existed.


Yup. I thought for many years that he would die and be buried at the Time Warners Center's CNN studio.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jan 2, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Man, Larry King was hospitalized for Covid. I forgot he existed.



He is my number 10....
praying for him to get better



this kind of stuff just takes away peoples will to live.
kinda like when the partner dies of old age the other partner usually follows

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 2, 2021)

Larry king


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 3, 2021)

@Mider T


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2021)

>bananan


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jan 4, 2021)

Alexi Laiho died.
I was thinking about him after many years like 3 weeks ago.
He looked straight up skinny and sick...rip


----------



## martryn (Jan 9, 2021)

@T-Pein™ 
Technically you should be disqualified for attempting to sneak 11 players onto your list, but I'll allow you to delete either Clint Eastwood or Larry King and keep participating.  You know, if the forums ever unbans you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## martryn (Jan 9, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger, July 30, 1947
> Jeff Bezos, January 12, 1964
> Ghislaine Maxwell, 25 December 1961
> George R. R. Martin, September 20, 1948
> ...



I won't disqualify your entire list, but I can't accept Lana Wachowski as he doesn't have his own Wikipedia page.

Sorry, rules were clear.  I should have caught it before now, but... fucking life, you know?


----------



## martryn (Jan 9, 2021)

Ok, game is fully up and running.  That took close to two hours.  T-Pein is off to an early lead, but it's pretty fragile, so we'll see how the year develops.


----------



## martryn (Jan 22, 2021)

Hank Aaron died.  And this is right after I mentioned Willie Mays, which made me go back and double check both their ages.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 23, 2021)

Larry king croaked


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 23, 2021)

Another one for T-pein


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 23, 2021)

T-Pein™ said:


> 1. Tommy Lasorda - Sep 22, 1927 (age 93)  / dodgers skipper.
> 2. Joe Biden -  Nov 20, 1942 (age 78) /  "president elect"
> 3. Ric Flair -  Feb 25, 1949 (age 71) /  Nature boy,  wrestler
> 3. Clint Eastwood -  May 31, 1930 (age 90) /  Actor
> ...


 RIP larry king your game killed him.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 23, 2021)

martryn said:


> Hank Aaron died.  And this is right after I mentioned Willie Mays, which made me go back and double check both their ages.


Your thread is  cursed . :


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 23, 2021)

Or t-pein did some research


----------



## martryn (Jan 23, 2021)

Settle down, the game is still young.  Larry King was only worth 13 points.

13 points that I am not awarding to T-Pein because he included 11 names on his list, and I am only counting the first 10.  King happened to be person #11.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 24, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Or t-pein did some research


Yeah, he looked up their age........


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## martryn (Jan 27, 2021)

Yeah, I saw that yesterday, but she wasn't who I thought she was.  I keep trying to place her, and the best I can do is Malcolm in the Middle.  Thought I know she is familiar from something in the 70s, and I just can't place it.


----------



## martryn (Feb 1, 2021)

Dustin Diamond died.  Sorta surprising.  Sorta not.  I knew he was in the hospital last month, but I didn't realize that it was that serious.


----------



## martryn (Feb 6, 2021)

And, just one month into the game, martryn again skyrockets into the lead.  Checking all the other celebs just to make sure no one else slipped through the cracks.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2021)

Damn.  Good call on Spinks.


----------



## martryn (Feb 6, 2021)

Cloris Leachman died.  We literally talked about it in more than one thread.  Forgot that someone picked her.  She was worth 6 points.  Writing that up too, @Capt. Autismo


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Feb 7, 2021)

martryn said:


> Cloris Leachman died.  We literally talked about it in more than one thread.  Forgot that someone picked her.  She was worth 6 points.  Writing that up too, @Capt. Autismo


That was the middle of my bingo card.


----------



## martryn (Feb 7, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> That was the middle of my bingo card.



That is a fantastic idea.  Maybe next year we'll have a sub-game of Celebrity Death List Bingo.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 8, 2021)

martryn said:


> Cloris Leachman died.  We literally talked about it in more than one thread.  Forgot that someone picked her.  She was worth 6 points.  Writing that up too, @Capt. Autismo


Stop killing people martin. Let thd oldies live .


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2021)

I didn't kill Cloris Leachman.  She's not even on my list.


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 8, 2021)

martryn said:


> I won't disqualify your entire list, but I can't accept Lana Wachowski as he doesn't have his own Wikipedia page.
> 
> Sorry, rules were clear.  I should have caught it before now, but... fucking life, you know?


Wachowoski sister have wiki btw.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Feb 8, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Wachowoski sister have wiki btw.


Did you just make that wiki?


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 9, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Did you just make that wiki?


Nah it already existed, but he dismissed it because it’s for both the sisters not individually


----------



## martryn (Feb 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Wachowoski sister have wiki btw.



I literally used the Andrews sisters as an example.  If individually they don't have enough pull to merit their own Wikipedia page, then they're not celebrity enough for this game.

I would have said the same thing about the Coen Brothers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 9, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Did you just make that wiki?


Nah


----------



## Gin (Feb 17, 2021)

limbaugh is deceased

my guess is martryn's the only player here who does legit research, only explanation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2021)

Gin said:


> limbaugh is deceased
> 
> my guess is martryn's the only player here who does legit research, only explanation


I do. I just suck


----------



## martryn (Feb 18, 2021)

Limbaugh wasn't research, even.  Everyone knew he had terminal cancer.  That was an easy pick.


----------



## martryn (Feb 18, 2021)

Sorry, guys, just noticed Dai Davies died a week ago.  This, as they say in REAL football, is now a two possession game.  I have a solid 84 point lead over second place already, with three celebrity deaths, and it has only been a month a half.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2021)

martryn said:


> Sorry, guys, just noticed Dai Davies died a week ago.  This, as they say in REAL football, is now a two possession game.  I have a solid 84 point lead over second place already, with three celebrity deaths, and it has only been a month a half.


Gahhdamn, game might be over 2 months in.


----------



## martryn (Feb 19, 2021)

Apparently soccer players die like crazy.  I always seem to have a handful of them on my lists.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## martryn (Apr 8, 2021)

Just checked the thread.  We're still good.  No one else has died, which means I've still got a two score lead over second place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 9, 2021)

martryn said:


> Just checked the thread.  We're still good.  No one else has died, which means I've still got a two score lead over second place.


You had to jinx it eh!

Philip is no more.


----------



## martryn (Apr 9, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> You had to jinx it eh!
> 
> Philip is no more.



Well, to be fair, that doesn't change the situation.  He's only worth 1 point.

EDIT:  Also, no one had him this year,  

He had a long, prosperous life, and died while the royal family is embroiled in scandal.  Thanks, Harry and Andrew.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 9, 2021)

DMX too


----------



## martryn (Apr 9, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> DMX too



The bicycle?

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Sequester (Apr 10, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> DMX too


dark day

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2021)

Sequester said:


> dark day


It's Dark and Hell is Hot

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2021)

From what I can tell, this DMX fella is getting more coverage than Prince Phillip.  Which, honestly, is kinda fucked up.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 10, 2021)

martryn said:


> From what I can tell, this DMX fella is getting more coverage than Prince Phillip.  Which, honestly, is kinda fucked up.


Why?

People are going to mourn musicians more than some twatty old royal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sequester (Apr 10, 2021)

martryn said:


> From what I can tell, this DMX fella is getting more coverage than Prince Phillip.  Which, honestly, is kinda fucked up.


he supposed to matter more or something??

i grew up on dmx

i dun even listen to prince phillip's music

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2021)

I mean, one was an entertainer and drug addict, a drunk driver, terrible father, and a habitual animal abuser who spent his entire adult life in trouble with the law.
The other was the very model of compassion and service, and was a WWII veteran.  Oh, and also was a member of the British monarchy for some 70+ years.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 10, 2021)

martryn said:


> I mean, one was an entertainer and drug addict, a drunk driver, terrible father, and a habitual animal abuser who spent his entire adult life in trouble with the law.
> The other was the very model of compassion and service, and was a WWII veteran.  Oh, and also was a member of the British monarchy for some 70+ years.


I can't tell if you're joking or not. I thought you were a man in your 30s


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I can't tell if you're joking or not. I thought you were a man in your 30s



Meaning what?  

It's cool to spew vitriol against individuals that share a difference in opinion, but guy is a famous rapper and he gets a pass for repeated animal abuse violations?  Sorry, I don't give two shits that DMX died.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 10, 2021)

martryn said:


> Meaning what?
> 
> It's cool to spew vitriol against individuals that share a difference in opinion, but guy is a famous rapper and he gets a pass for repeated animal abuse violations?  Sorry, I don't give two shits that DMX died.


Yeah and thats fine but by that same token nobody else gives a shit that Phil died. It shouldn't surprise you.


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2021)

I never listened to DMX, or much rap music at all, to be honest.  The man seems to have had a rough start to life, and a terrible childhood.  I suppose his music expressed that pain, and it helped others cope with their own difficulties.  Unfortunately, his music was not the outlet it needed to be for him.  From what I can tell the guy was a piece of shit.  Still, it is a tragedy that he died so young, and in the last hour, looking more into his life and death, I am reminded that life is brutal and short and I honestly should be more compassionate.

I just hope that you guys will also reflect a bit and realize that you can harshly judge other people.  If you can overlook DMX's numerous sins, maybe you can view someone like, say, Rush Limbaugh through that same lens.


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2021)

I thought he was gonna say prince Phillip lolol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2021)

I don't even know why I try.


----------



## Sequester (Apr 10, 2021)

martryn said:


> I mean, one was an entertainer and drug addict, a drunk driver, terrible father, and a habitual animal abuser who spent his entire adult life in trouble with the law.
> The other was the very model of compassion and service, and was a WWII veteran.  Oh, and also was a member of the British monarchy for some 70+ years.


whatever monarchy or aristocracy shit they got going on over there ain't got nothing to do with me n my corner of the world

if he served 70+ years in it good on him i am sure he had a fulfilling life

people value different things

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2021)

I


Sequester said:


> whatever monarchy or aristocracy shit they got going on over there ain't got nothing to do with me n my corner of the world
> 
> if he served 70+ years in it good on him i am sure he had a fulfilling life
> 
> people value different things


i don’t know why you even try

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sequester (Apr 10, 2021)

pfft said:


> I
> 
> i don’t know why you even try


oh no am i failing??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2021)

Sequester said:


> oh no am i failing??



...pretty sure she is mocking me.


----------



## Gin (Apr 10, 2021)

martryn said:


> I just hope that you guys will also reflect a bit and realize that you can harshly judge other people.  If you can overlook DMX's numerous sins, maybe you can view someone like, say, Rush Limbaugh through that same lens.


a little different, dmx was an entertainer who happened to do some assholish things, as many of them do

limbaugh literally made a career out of being an asshole, there's nothing redeeming about him, his entire existence was dedicated to spewing hateful vitriol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 10, 2021)

(i never heard of dmx either until a few days ago)


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2021)

Gin said:


> a little different, dmx was an _entertainer_ who happened to do some _assholish_ things, as many of them do
> 
> limbaugh literally made a career out of being an asshole, there's nothing redeeming about him, his entire existence was dedicated to spewing hateful vitriol



You misspelled criminal.  Also misspelled illegal.  But, yeah, sure.  If hateful vitriol is defined as political views you don't agree with.  I also understand that Limbaugh was also largely an entertainer who nurtured an image for DECADES to keep listeners.  In a lot of ways, not too different than DMX if you think about it.  They both made money by saying controversial things that people wanted to listen to.


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2021)

Sequester said:


> oh no am i failing??


don’t support  colonial mentality by admiring a colonial oppressors and you’ll be fine 

dmx was a real one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2021)

martryn said:


> ...pretty sure she is mocking me.


It was in jest :3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sequester (Apr 10, 2021)

pfft said:


> don’t support  colonial mentality by admiring a colonial oppressors and you’ll be fine
> 
> dmx was a real one


oh you talking about that prince guy

i dun kno who he is 
i dun pay attention that megan markle anne hathawau shit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sequester (Apr 10, 2021)

Gin said:


> (i never heard of dmx either until a few days ago)


he had been out of the spotlight for a long time

was my favorite when i was in middle school tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 10, 2021)

martryn said:


> You misspelled criminal.  Also misspelled illegal.  But, yeah, sure.  If hateful vitriol is defined as political views you don't agree with.  I also understand that Limbaugh was also largely an entertainer who nurtured an image for DECADES to keep listeners.  In a lot of ways, not too different than DMX if you think about it.  They both made money by saying controversial things that people wanted to listen to.


i'm not defending him, like i said i didn't even know who he was until recently, my point is that it's possible to distance enjoying him as a celebrity from acknowledging the shitty and/or criminal things he did, whereas limbaugh's entire career was built around being racist, homophobic, hateful towards women etc and was popular because a lot of other people are racist, homophobic, hateful towards women etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 10, 2021)

Sequester said:


> he had been out of the spotlight for a long time
> 
> was my favorite when i was in middle school tho


i dun listen to rap so i only know the big names like uh.. BIG

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2021)

pfft said:


> I thought he was gonna say prince Phillip lolol


Philip*


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 10, 2021)

Sequester said:


> oh no am i failing??


You slippin, you fallin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2021)

Sequester said:


> oh you talking about that prince guy
> 
> i dun kno who he is
> i dun pay attention that megan markle anne hathawau shit


Phew 

you’re safe now dw 

I’ll make sure you never know anything about any of them ever again

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Philip*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2021)

Gin said:


> i'm not defending him, like i said i didn't even know who he was until recently, my point is that it's possible to distance enjoying him as a celebrity from acknowledging the shitty and/or criminal things he did, whereas limbaugh's entire career was built around being racist, homophobic, hateful towards women etc and was popular because a lot of other people are racist, homophobic, hateful towards women etc



I still disagree with your assessment of Limbaugh.  But, at the same time, I'm starting to disagree with my own assessment of DMX.  As Depeche Mode famously said, people are people.  There is a lot of nuance for individuals.  Saying that DMX was a criminal and did some shit things is true.  The thing I disagree with the most is the 15 kids or whatever with 9 different women, though, and that, in and of itself, isn't criminal.  It's just being an irresponsible and shitty person.  

But there are a lot of things he did that were positive, too.  I'm wondering if I'm judging someone for actions, like animal abuse, when I don't have all the details, as by all accounts he loved animals.  Was he raising dogs for dog fighting?  Was he leaving them outside in terrible conditions?  Was he forgetting to feed them?  I didn't look too closely at it.  I do know, without having listened to any of his music that I know of, that he inspired people to stick it out through hard times, and served as an inspiration for what you can accomplish even if life deals you a shit hand.  I highly respect his embrace of Christ and his heavy push to his fans to accept Christ in their hearts.  The man was surely no saint, but it did look he struggled with the idea of redemption his entire life.

There is a lot going on in the DMX story, and the more I learn about him, the more I reflect on my own struggles, and how I might appear to other people.

On that same line of thought, I wonder about Limbaugh.  Looking at the things I've said on the forums alone, if I were famous, would my Wikipedia page be broiled down to labeling me as a racist, homophobic individual who was hateful toward women.  I'm not racist in the least, though I share a lot of Rush's ideas on race.  While I think homosexuality is wrong, and a sin, I also acknowledge that all sin is the same in the eyes of God (so I've been told), and I'm certainly a horny glutton with occasional anger issues.  Who am I to judge someone because they like it in the butt?  Apparently I'm hateful toward women for thinking that men and women are different, and value different things, and are capable of different things.  This becomes extra problematic in the rise of transgenderism, which tells us that there are no differences between the two sexes.

Rush clearly said some shitty things in his life, but I don't have any issue with his opinions, but rather in the way he expressed those opinions over DECADES of a live radio show.  The man monologued for a living.  Monologuing gets you in trouble, as I'm sure this very post will.

I can't believe I'm taking the time to post shit like this in Celebrity Death List.  Kinda hoping someone else will die real quick so the tread gets back on track.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2021)

martryn said:


> I still disagree with your assessment of Limbaugh.  But, at the same time, I'm starting to disagree with my own assessment of DMX.  As Depeche Mode famously said, people are people.  There is a lot of nuance for individuals.  Saying that DMX was a criminal and did some shit things is true.  The thing I disagree with the most is the 15 kids or whatever with 9 different women, though, and that, in and of itself, isn't criminal.  It's just being an irresponsible and shitty person.
> 
> But there are a lot of things he did that were positive, too.  I'm wondering if I'm judging someone for actions, like animal abuse, when I don't have all the details, as by all accounts he loved animals.  Was he raising dogs for dog fighting?  Was he leaving them outside in terrible conditions?  Was he forgetting to feed them?  I didn't look too closely at it.  I do know, without having listened to any of his music that I know of, that he inspired people to stick it out through hard times, and served as an inspiration for what you can accomplish even if life deals you a shit hand.  I highly respect his embrace of Christ and his heavy push to his fans to accept Christ in their hearts.  The man was surely no saint, but it did look he struggled with the idea of redemption his entire life.
> 
> ...


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2021)

Exactly.  Like the judge said, he seems like a good man who was his own worst enemy.  I feel sorry for the guy while at the same time looking at his life and thinking, man, he had opportunities to turn it all around and he never capitalized on them.


----------



## martryn (May 3, 2021)

No action in the game over the last month.  Just checked.  Obviously people have died, but I guess no one famous enough to illicit anyone to post in here.


----------



## Valgrind (May 15, 2021)

this is kinda messed up

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Natty (May 16, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> this is kinda messed up



Lmao yeah a bit. It's morbid imo.

i can't believe a guy who turned celeb deaths into a game where he can score points is the same guy who thinks it's weird or disrespectful to shit on the dead. What a weird fucking positions to hold.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2021)

I still have the queen.  One of these years I will be right!


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2021)

I hate losing


----------



## Island (May 19, 2021)

Does anybody volunteer to keep this thread updated now that martryn is gone?


----------



## Delta Shell (May 19, 2021)

I'm not volunteering but Paul Mooney died.

He also had noncey allegations didn't he.


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2021)

Island said:


> Does anybody volunteer to keep this thread updated now that martryn is gone?


Won't he be back?


----------



## Natty (May 23, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Won't he be back?



No, his ban is permanent


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2021)

Natty said:


> No, his ban is permanent


Since when?  It was supposed to be a month.


----------



## Natty (May 23, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Since when?  It was supposed to be a month.


Since last week, afg started an scr thread, and found more posts. 


There's more evidence in the previous page


----------



## Delta Shell (May 23, 2021)

Natty said:


> Since last week, afg started an scr thread, and found more posts.
> 
> 
> There's more evidence in the previous page


Yo, fucking hell I didn't realise he was bugging teenagers for boob pics. Wtf


----------



## Natty (May 23, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Yo, fucking hell I didn't realise he was bugging teenagers for boob pics. Wtf



Someone mentioned this in the Konoha Club thread about it happening to them, while underaged. When afg says it's not hard to find, it's really not hard to find. After afg initially brought it up, I found a decent chunk of what he posted there just in like 2 minutes. It's real fucking bad how overt he was. Like there's no defense for it. 

Could Martryn be a dead celebrity.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Canute87 (May 23, 2021)

Natty said:


> Since last week, afg started an scr thread, and found more posts.
> 
> 
> There's more evidence in the previous page


some serious things has occurred.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2021)

So uh...who wants to take over the game?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 31, 2021)

Update the thread @Island since Matryn is banned.

@Mider T


----------



## Island (Dec 31, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Update the thread @Island since Matryn is banned.
> 
> @Mider T


Betty White is worth a single point.

That means @Capt. Autismo is now at 7 points and you are at 1 point. I assume permanently banned people can't win, so that puts him in first place and you in second.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2021)

I thought for sure I was in this. And I thought I had Betty White. Must have been a different pool?


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2021)

Lost a legend today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 1, 2022)

Island said:


> Betty White is worth a single point.
> 
> That means @Capt. Autismo is now at 7 points and you are at 1 point. I assume permanently banned people can't win, so that puts him in first place and you in second.


What do I get for winning?


----------



## Island (Jan 1, 2022)

Capt. Autismo said:


> What do I get for winning?


The satisfaction of victory.

Since this wasn’t an “official” NF contest, it doesn’t come with any fancy rewards, but since this will likely be the last one of these ever, I’ll see if I can pull a few strings with the admins. Not actually sure what contest rewards there are nowadays, but I’ll see what I can do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2022)

*currently pulling strings*


----------

